# thinking of routing a 6' x 16'



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Tought on this layout?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Is this your first routing attempt? The track looks really complicated to route w/o a CNC.

Good luck!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Try some mods on the turns to combine them, vary the radius etc. In other words have fun with it. What you currently have is a conventional track made of unconventional material.

I would agree that its very ambitious for a first attempt.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

just my 2 cents but i would go with a dif layout


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd try drawing it out freehand or on a computer rather than using plastic track planning software. It limits you as to what you an do. Something like a CAD program or Inkscape (it's free!) will let you be a bit more creative.

You'd keep the marshals busy with that layout i think.

Todd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with these guys. ^^^^ One of the biggest advantages of routing is the freedom of getting away from sectional track's limited curve radii. Think big sweepers, multiple radius curves, maybe a fly over... You're planning big enough to accommodate a decent length track plan, even for a simple layout. Think outside the box and see what you can come up with. Also keep in mind that unless you're going CNC, the tighter radius curves are going to be a pain to route exactly right. The spacing of the pin slot to the rail slots are critical for good performance. Also, the tighter curves can wreak havoc depending on your choice of rail, as some rail choices want to straighten themselves back out once laid, and can break the table surface trying to do so. Temperature variations can cause problems too...

I'm not trying to talk you out of this project, just suggesting you rethink it. For a first attempt at routing, I would go simple to get your feet wet. Understand all the requirements and what to do's ( and not to do's ) before jumping in to a huge project. Think it through mentally first, and then hash it out on paper. 

Another thing to consider is what you'll be running on this track, as that can affect how well things work. Good luck with your project, and keep us up to date!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies it will help in getting things right the first time and not having to redo the little problems.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Most definitely do your home work. There's many decisions you need to make before starting. What will you use for rail? Some rail is more magnetic than others. Some bend easier than others for turns, some don't like elevation changes.. Do you have the right equipment? All routers are not created equally. 

I've never routed, but I've studied up because at some time in the future I want to try it myself. There's a wealth of info right here with a little searching. A search of the web will net you a ton of info and choices too. Prepare for a ton of dust, and I would recommend a mask at least.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Those complex challenging tracks look great and are appealing, but when you get racers lined up, be thinking of the marshals. How many would you need and how far they can reach without laying on the table and interfering with the race? If the track is difficult, will it appeal to the novice racer or will it be too frustrating? If you have 4 racers and two marshals, would they be able to keep up with marshaling?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bk ox maybe try a 2 lane and sweping corners. i think you,ll get alot more enjoyment! do you really want 4 stinky dudes in yer basement? you,ll find it,s mostly you there anyway.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, the Power supply and Lap timer are on the way. I plan to start the build 1st of November. I will have to start with a sectional track for now. Will update soon.

Oxx


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If your gonna route one, by all means put in some banked turns. A nice high band on the ends, oh man!!! You can really see a slide in action, jus sayn'...Those tight middle area turns may be too much for fast cars, also requires a lot of marshalling??? Just my thoughts since ya asked...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

yes, Randy the track seems to have a mind of its own and is a new formation that is similar to the Fray 85. with a few changes. I will have to start with a sectional track then move to the routed. Still trying to get all the details right. There are different schools of thought on the banks. Will need to think on that one. 

Am planning to do a sectional High bank quad oval around the out side edge of the routed track, and a shelf style drag strip. Wow, just to get off the 4 lane figure 8 will be a step up. 

There is no room for any SPEED, well there is but, it sure kills the dry wall and slot bodies.

Oxx


----------

